# Sonotube bass traps?



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

I will hopefully be building 2 18" Soundsplinter LLT 28" diameter sonotube subs soon. I'd like to make some bass traps/acoustic panels that resemble the subs. How/what do I do to achieve this?:scratchhead::dontknow::huh::scratch:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I've seen it done with chicken wire over a couple wooden donuts for shape, but it was also stuffed with the pink fluffy stuff, which as I understand, is pretty useless for bass trapping (not dense enough). Maybe rolled up rockwool instead?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Here's a link to round traps. I have no idea how efective they would be for your application.

http://www.teresaudio.com/haven/traps/traps.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

I've seen those pipe insulation traps before. And I've heard less than stellar performance of them. Now I've read some great things of flat traps made from fiberglass HVAC ductboard. I was just seeing if any progress in round traps has come about, and making them look like the sonotubes. I don't really care to pay $600 a tube for prefab round bass traps.


----------

